# Southwest Schedule to Open 12/8 up to Jun 7-Did not happen



## mdmbdumont (Dec 7, 2005)

*Southwest Schedule to Open 12/8 up to Jun 7-Finally*

FWIW,

I know people can concerned with missing the schedule...should post tomorrow by noon. per info on Flyertalk


----------



## urple2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Great info ! Thanks

Bill


----------



## amanda14 (Dec 8, 2005)

*Mucho Thanks*

Have been anxiously awaiting for this and checking 2x a day for weeks.


----------



## happybaby (Dec 8, 2005)

*SW schedule*

Don't see any May postings yet.  I didn't think they would be out til Jan or Feb    But I look all day


----------



## mdmbdumont (Dec 8, 2005)

*It appears the rumor was wrong*

  I was ready to jump on Easter reservations myself


----------



## riverdees05 (Dec 8, 2005)

I have been watching, but nothing yet.   The last extension was later than it had been the last couple of years.


----------



## mdmbdumont (Dec 13, 2005)

*Current Rumor is 12/22 - but don't quote me*

I am sure the Chicago incident could have frozen any marketing or rollouts, but it would be nice to see the schedule at least out to Easter to see what is going to be best way to get son home for that weekend.


----------



## riverdees05 (Dec 13, 2005)

Check out 

http://www.timeshareforums.com/showthread.php?t=717

for historical data.


----------



## Hophop4 (Dec 20, 2005)

*Southwest Schedule*

Southwest just opened their schedule to June 9th.  Hope this helps you.  It doesn't help me yet, one week short!


----------



## happybaby (Dec 20, 2005)

*Southwest airfare*

thanks
going to Orlando in May but what happened to the 49.00 internet specials.

I was hoping to book one of those instead of the 79.00 one way


----------



## riverdees05 (Dec 20, 2005)

Doesn't look like any good deals to MCO.  I have a Disney at Verno Beach in May and was looking to cheap flights.   Maybe something will come up later.


----------



## happybaby (Dec 20, 2005)

*orlando airfare*

the 79.00 one way is not bad or should we take our chances and wait for the internet special of 49.00 1 way

With 49.00 one way the four of us can fly 116.00 pp round trip after taxes and all is added .  That is 464.00 verses I think it was a total of 707.00 for all 4 of us


----------



## amanda14 (Dec 20, 2005)

*Yahoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo*

Finally my stress and every day checking their website is now OVER!!!!!!!!!!

Booked a 1 way to Tampa with 1 stop (I typically never go with stops) at $79.00 per and the return from Orlando at $184.00 per.

Pricey on the return, yes but it is the high season , April 8-15th.

Do they always book the internet specials @ 49.00?  When do those come out?


----------

